# Is it ok to give a baby back rib bone??



## Jleway

I wouldn't... rib bones splinter too bad. I would be afraid of the splinters getting stuck in Charlie's throat.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Nope. No cooked bones for dogs. They get very brittle when cooked and when they break they are very sharp.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

NEVER EVER cooked bones.


----------



## firedancer722

Okay, THANK YOU!!  I knew I should check here first! Poor Charlie will just have to be happy with his hollowed out beef bone... I'll put a little PB in there for him.


----------



## IowaGold

One of my best friends from vet school shutters every time she sees me feed my dogs (raw). I shutter every time I watch her bring rib bones home from the resturant to give her dogs! I'm firmly in the no cooked bones camp!


----------



## AmberDawn

IowaGold said:


> One of my best friends from vet school shutters every time she sees me feed my dogs (raw). I shutter every time I watch her bring rib bones home from the resturant to give her dogs! I'm firmly in the no cooked bones camp!


Awww that's too bad your vet friend doesn't approve of raw! I'm lucky, my vet is not opposed to feeding raw. She actually said that if she felt she could balance a raw diet for her dogs she would feed raw herself. I feel really lucky to have a supportive vet.


----------



## Megora

Candace - I wondered the same exact thing.


----------



## IowaGold

AmberDawn said:


> Awww that's too bad your vet friend doesn't approve of raw! I'm lucky, my vet is not opposed to feeding raw. She actually said that if she felt she could balance a raw diet for her dogs she would feed raw herself. I feel really lucky to have a supportive vet.


Actually she's come a long way. She's now mostly only anti-raw when the owner has no clue what they are doing.


----------



## missmarstar

As others have said, never ever ever give cooked bones to a dog! 

Now, if you were to throw a raw rib bone down for him (covered in meat of course ) I'm sure you'd have a big fan


----------



## RUMPUS!

IowaGold said:


> One of my best friends from vet school shutters every time she sees me feed my dogs (raw). I shutter every time I watch her bring rib bones home from the resturant to give her dogs! I'm firmly in the no cooked bones camp!


I'm still learning about the whole raw diet, but I thought raw was considered better than kibble. Do most vets not recommend it?


----------



## IowaGold

Most vets are firmly anti-raw. A few of us have "seen the light"!


----------



## Jo Ellen

And why are most vets firmly anti-raw? I've certainly experienced that in my area -- I buckled :uhoh:


----------



## IowaGold

Most are afraid of the bacteria in raw meat-afraid that the dog or a family member will get ill. Afraid that people are too stupid to properly balance a diet. Liability issues-if a dog has issues with the diet (chokes, impacts, breaks a tooth, etc.) and the vet recommended it, society today would recommend suing for malpractice (I'm pretty sure raw would not be considered "normal standard of care", so even though a dog can choke on kibble, etc. the doc could potentially be held liable).

It's NOT because they get "kick backs" from kibble companies, etc! Most vets (like most of the general public) truly believe that kibble is the best diet for dogs.


----------



## missmarstar

I'm so glad to have a vet who supports my decision to raw feed the dogs. I don't know that she ever recommends it to anyone, but didn't really even blink an eye when I told her that my dogs are raw fed and has never said anything negative about it. I think she sees how healthy my dogs are and assumes all is well.


----------

